# Extended Warranty..is it worth it?



## Dr_Parmar (May 10, 2002)

My 2 year warranty on the porker is expiring in March this year, Porsche wrote to me saying I can extend it for another 12 months at Â£895. Seems a tad steep to me, hve never been in the position to buy an extended warranty before, i dont see anything going wrong with her in the future, she's been pretty bulletproof so far.... im planning on keeping her for another 2 years or so depending on work/commitments etc...

any input, advice?


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

I think its a must. If something goes wrong with the engine, its megabucks. Plus IIRC once the Porsche warranty has lapsed it cannot be re-started by a subsequent owner, in my eyes that would affect the resale value of the car.


----------



## M T Pickering (Aug 11, 2004)

You get the extended warranty nothing will go wrong!  
You dont bother extending and get a Â£3k bill! 

It's called sods law

But I would extend the warranty as Porsche know how to charge if something goes wrong! :roll:


----------



## Philr (Oct 10, 2006)

I had considered a Boxster although I admit to knowing little about them.

Reasearching via the internet I noted an indication of poor reliability (although this seems at odds with your own experience).

At least one major UK broadsheet suggests people steer away from Porsche (because of reliability issues, costs for repairs and customer service related to faults after the two year warranty expires)

I suppose the 'sods law' comment is perhaps most applicable - If I owned one I think I would take the extened warranty for the fixed cost/peace of mind.

If Porsche cars are engineered well why wont they offer the 'standard' 3 year warranty - or better still match Hyundai?


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

I went for the extended warranty although managed to buy it just before the price rise in November 2006 (even though the existing one doesn't run out until a couple of weeks).

I think it's crazy that you don't get a 3 year warranty with these 997s but there you go. I think you have to go for it - I've certainly had to take mine into the dealer a few times for work and whilst nothing has been serious, it's SO much less hassle if it's under warranty.

By the way, if you do get an extended warranty, it doesn't cover the PCM system cocking up. Seems odd to me but there you go.

Has your battery been replaced yet? Mine died a couple of weeks ago and apparently they generally fail after about two years (ie just around warranty expiry time!)


----------



## Dr_Parmar (May 10, 2002)

raven said:


> I went for the extended warranty although managed to buy it just before the price rise in November 2006 (even though the existing one doesn't run out until a couple of weeks).
> 
> I think it's crazy that you don't get a 3 year warranty with these 997s but there you go. I think you have to go for it - I've certainly had to take mine into the dealer a few times for work and whilst nothing has been serious, it's SO much less hassle if it's under warranty.
> 
> ...


hiya raven, 
my battery has been fine, not had any problems *touch wood* i will call the dealership and try to haggle a bit perhaps, worth a go


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

I'd suggest, yes!

Already used the extended warranty in anger for a blown engine at 12,000 miles - no warranty and I would have been looking at an estimated replacement cost of Â£13k.

Sticks in my throat that I have to, but it does buy a comforting blanket of security.

If the warranty (manufacturers or extended) has lapsed, it can be re-instated after paying an OPC Â£100+ for a pre-warranty issue inspection.
Just watch that they don't insist you replace non-warranty items ie brakes, shocks etc before they give you the warranty...a few have been caught out!

I'm not sure what the warranty covers and I'm not sure anyone does. They don't give you a book with T&C's or exclusions. 
All seems hit and miss...certainly major engine/transmission components are covered, but a lot of it is down to how hard the OPC push Porsche GB for authorisation.
Wheel bearings aren't included as I found out to my cost. 1 rear wheel bearing cost Â£400 - apparently Porsche insist that 25k miles is an acceptable life and they're "wear and tear" items because they go "round and round"...thank you for enlightening me Porsche GB :roll:

As well as the warranty you're getting Porsche assistance(inc Europe) RAC membership and rental car help as well. 
Might make that costly bitter pill a little easier to swallow!

Dave


----------



## TTwiggy (Jul 20, 2004)

I reckon it's a must. Also it doesn't seem too steep to me - for example when I extended the warranty on my TT in 2004/5, it cost around Â£400 - so for a porker I'd say that seems about right. As others have said, if you don't do it, you just know something big's gonna go bang!


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Defo a must.

Agree it aint that steep, as an official Audi RS6 extended warranty is Â£1500 per annum, now that's what i call a rip-off.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

For peace of mind alone it is worth it.

It's Porsche - if anything non consumable (wheel bearing Dave  ) goes - it will be expensive.

My mate whose 996 lost the oil seal and knackered the engine last year, was very pleased to have the extended warranty which Porsche honored even tho he had left the Porsche network for a specialist.

And if you want to sell in next year, the extension will pay for itself in residuals.


----------



## Dr_Parmar (May 10, 2002)

hmmm all good reasons, i think i will go for the extension! At least it'l give me some piece of mind. Bye bye new golf clubs.... for now :roll:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

To requote from another thread, if Porsche ARE bulletproof, why do they only offer a 2 year warranty?


----------



## Dr_Parmar (May 10, 2002)

jampott said:


> To requote from another thread, if Porsche ARE bulletproof, why do they only offer a 2 year warranty?


b'cos they are tight money grabbing [email protected]%Â£$$!! :roll:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

jampott said:


> To requote from another thread, if Porsche ARE bulletproof, why do they only offer a 2 year warranty?


Might be linked to reason that they are most profitable car manufacturer in the world... :wink:

How many years warranty are Audi offering for the R8?


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

That'll be one year warranty then. :wink:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

garyc said:


> That'll be one year warranty then. :wink:


In your dreams maybe. :-*


----------



## m4ttc (May 6, 2002)

jampott said:


> To requote from another thread, if Porsche ARE bulletproof, why do they only offer a 2 year warranty?


Just Porsche UK offer 2 years which as you imply is a disgrace. Porsche North America give you a 4 year warranty. So I dont think it has anything to do build quality

Just like most cars, there is a 2 year warranty from the manufacturer, the 3rd is usually given by the importer (Audi/BMW UK) etc


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

jampott said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> > That'll be one year warranty then. :wink:
> ...


Oh i'd be more concerned with the Audi dealer service quality and experience than any warranty duration issues. :roll:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

garyc said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > garyc said:
> ...


I've found a good dealer, and am probably moving closer to my supplying dealer as well, so I'm not overly concerned to be honest.

The S4 has barely missed a beat in a long time, and that has put my faith back in Audi's product.

I'd also like to think they'll treat their R8 customers like royalty. S8 courtesy cars, free use of the receptionist etc.


----------



## Dr_Parmar (May 10, 2002)

jampott said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> > jampott said:
> ...


free use of the receptionist? hang on a minute, i never get to "use" the receptionist at the porker dealership! What did i miss!


----------



## Hannibal (Dec 1, 2003)

jampott said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> > jampott said:
> ...


Don't you get that with the S4? I do with my A2 1.2 TDI..... :roll:

H


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Hannibal said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > garyc said:
> ...


Depends which dealer I use. :wink:


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

BTW, if you sell your Porker to a dealer, don't expect the extended warranty to make any difference. The dealer scraps it and offers their own warranty so you may as well have not bothered. :x


----------



## Dr_Parmar (May 10, 2002)

Been reading the small print, THE PSM ISNT COVERED! WTFF?!?!? :evil:


----------

